# [SOLVED] Company of Heroes Tales of Valor invisible units?



## coltsfan95jdh (Jan 19, 2010)

i recently installed company of heroes tales of valor on my HP G60 laptop and when i try to run the game all of the units are invisible and all of the buildings are invisible what should i do?


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Company of Heroes Tales of Valor invisible units?*

Hi and welcome to TSF, Coltsfan95jdh!

Could you please post your complete systems specs?


----------



## coltsfan95jdh (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Company of Heroes Tales of Valor invisible units?*

where do i find this with windows 7


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Company of Heroes Tales of Valor invisible units?*

What is the model number of your laptop?


----------



## coltsfan95jdh (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Company of Heroes Tales of Valor invisible units?*

Hp g60-535dx


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Company of Heroes Tales of Valor invisible units?*

http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/hp-g60-535dx/4507-3121_7-33847512.html?tag=mncolBtm;rnav

Use this for his specs.

Try uninstalling the game using Revo Uninstaller found below in my signature.


----------



## coltsfan95jdh (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Company of Heroes Tales of Valor invisible units?*

i tried uninstalling it with revo and reinstalled it and it is the same. the units are still invisible. it wasnt like this the first time it was on my laptop


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Company of Heroes Tales of Valor invisible units?*

Do you have the latest video card drivers?


----------



## coltsfan95jdh (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Company of Heroes Tales of Valor invisible units?*

im not sure. where do u recommend i get them from. this has never happend before


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Company of Heroes Tales of Valor invisible units?*



coltsfan95jdh said:


> im not sure. where do u recommend i get them from. this has never happend before


Depending on your graphics card manufacturer, you can get Nvidia drivers here or ATI drivers here.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Company of Heroes Tales of Valor invisible units?*

LtCarman, in the link I provided above it states his specs.(Friendly reminder =) )

Here are your drivers:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=19131&lang=eng


----------



## coltsfan95jdh (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Company of Heroes Tales of Valor invisible units?*

thanx it worked


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Company of Heroes Tales of Valor invisible units?*

Glad to see that you're game is in working condition. If you could mark this thread as Solved using the Thread Tools up top that would be great.


----------

